# Nail guns can hurt



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Check it out....


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

...going to get steel toe boots...immediately.


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

I once saw a guy shoot himself through the knee cap with a framing nailer. 
Caught myself in the hand with a finish nailer before. Went in one side of my thumb and out the other, bouncing around the bone


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

wakonako said:


> I once saw a guy shoot himself through the knee cap with a framing nailer.
> Caught myself in the hand with a finish nailer before. Went in one side of my thumb and out the other, bouncing around the bone


If you search around here you can find some good photos . 

Just seeing it slow mo makes me want to go shoot a whole bunch of stuff.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

I wish i would have seen this video months ago.This is me doing my roof.Nailed 2 times in a month.Using my foot as a nail gun rest.I dont use guns much as you can tell.About 15 years ago i was framing in the winter and shot a spike into the side of my palm.All 3 instances i taped it up and returned to work.


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

I get to show off again 









At lunch


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/dont-laugh-too-much-144113/#post1935222


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think they should ban all high powered nail guns that hold more than 7 nails. It's the only safe thing to do. Then have nail gun free zones. It's the only way to keep apprentices safe.

If we only had low powered nail guns that shoot at 100 feet per second I would feel a whole lot better about nail guns in general. Or they should make the only nail guns allowed be palm nailers. It's about safety.


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

And stop using hammers .... So we dont hit our fingers?


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I think they should ban all high powered nail guns that hold more than 7 nails. It's the only safe thing to do. Then have nail gun free zones. It's the only way to keep apprentices safe.
> 
> If we only had low powered nail guns that shoot at 100 feet per second I would feel a whole lot better about nail guns in general. Or they should make the only nail guns allowed be palm nailers. It's about safety.


I get your point.Theres many things that hurt people more than nail guns.In my case and many others it is user error.To help inform people maybe making it mandatory to watch a 10 min safety video and give them a card of completion to show at the register.Even that is going too far and would cost way too much to put into effect.Plus it would ruin it for the skilled guys out there that use their smarts.Eliminating all nailers but palm nailers is like saying all cars should be governed to 5 mph and have 2 ft. thick foam bumpers.Maybe there could be more safety features developed in the future.Something along the lines of a flesh detecting nail gun.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I think they should ban all high powered nail guns that hold more than 7 nails. It's the only safe thing to do. Then have nail gun free zones. It's the only way to keep apprentices safe.
> 
> If we only had low powered nail guns that shoot at 100 feet per second I would feel a whole lot better about nail guns in general. Or they should make the only nail guns allowed be palm nailers. It's about safety.





caldoconsal said:


> And stop using hammers .... So we dont hit our fingers?


And Madrina's not allowed to have screw guns either... :jester:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

If everyone read the safety instructions.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

High speed video is so cool!
I've often wondered how far I could sail a sinker if glued some "dart" feathers onto it.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone notice the driving pin double fires in the video? Is that normal?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I click on the link and get a video of a snowmobiler getting hit by an avalanche


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I click on the link and get a video of a snowmobiler getting hit by an avalanche


That is pretty awesome flick too but I just clicked on it and got the nail gun video. IDK....


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> That is pretty awesome flick too but I just clicked on it and got the nail gun video. IDK....


Let me try on my computer


----------



## John Hyatt (Jan 22, 2007)

Just to bring up an old thread.

Caring the nail gun with your fingers on the trigger. It's a bad habit I did for years. Until working on an upstairs project with a layer of joists under arched 2x12 s that made up the roof. I was installing the curved members with a 16 nailer stepping over each joists carrying the tool with my right hand on the trigger. 

Freak deal but as I was taking a step I hit my foot with the nose of the gun. The nail countersunk into my boot , thru my big toe, and came out an inch or so past the bottom of my boot. My Foreman sized up things,grabed a crow foot nail bar, used it as a nail set, and drove the nail back out far enough to pry it out of the top of my boot with the nail bar.

It was pretty cold that day so the blood thickened quickly. I finished off the day not wanting to take the boot off. 

Never Again. Now with my crew its the first rule I lay down before handing them the nail gun. Don't carry the thing with your hand on the trigger.

JonMon www.deckmastersllc.com


----------



## Stoneyard (Mar 30, 2014)

Gun safety 101, keep your finger off the trigger...


----------

